# New and ready to talk about Poop



## Melissagayle (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all! My name is Melissa I am 31, married with a 41/2 daughter who was delivered via c-section. I have been ashamed for many years due to the fact I don't poop like "normal" people. I guess I have gotten to the age where the weather and bowel movements are good conversations.

I have suffered from chronic constipation for as long as I can remember. I know when I was a baby my mother would have to help extract feces from me. When I was around 5 or 6 I started taking a spoonful of mineral oil (i still gag thinking about it) daily along with some awful tasting laxative that looked like a piece of chocolate.

In 2008 I had a colonoscopy that showed small polyps, the gastro doctor I had at the time told me that he didn't remove them because there was nothing to worry about and told me I had IBS and to change my diet there was nothing more he could do. During this time I was in college did not have a primary care doctor nor did I have insurance. I kinda felt like he didn't want to deal with me because I didn't have insurance and he thought he wouldn't get paid.

I have taken colace, senna, miralax, benefiber, mixing flaxseed in smoothies and foods, other stimulant laxatives (give me horrible cramps), enemas, suppositories, exercise daily. Everything online about helping I have probably tried it.

Fast Forward to now after the c-section I feel like my constipation got a lot worse I was lucky if I had a bowel movement once a week. The past three months I have been severely bloated, gas, constipation and horrible pain on my left side. The only thing that would give me relief was drinking magnesium citrate, then it got to where that was not working so I had to have enemas to get comfortable. I am thankful my husband is a nurse and did this for me. I was so nervous and embarrassed but he said he sees poop daily so made me feel a little better.

My primary doctor felt a mass on my left side where I was in pain and ordered a ct scan to make sure no blockage, results were good, just full of poop. My blood work was normal also. I have been having horrible nausea to the point where I am taking phenergan daily. Nothing seems to help! I really don't want to have an enema everyday.

I was referred to a gastro doctor and saw her this past Friday, April 4th. She was really concerned why the doctor did not take the polyps out when I had my first colonoscopy and has me scheduled for a colonoscopy and upper GI Endoscopy next Wednesday. She also told me that she couldn't believe how bloated my stomach was and again told me that I have a lot of poop in me. I am very nervous about the polyps that were left. I feel like I have found a great doctor to get me through this.

I have also been taking samples of Linzess 290 and I have to say the first two days I was basically in the bathroom every half hour to an hour with water diarrhea. I was very worried that this would last the entire time I was on this medication, but today I have had two BM's that were very thin, soft almost mushy with a green tint. Still in pain in lower back and left side.

Just wanted to know from any of you

1. Is an upper gi endoscopy bad? I have a horrible gag reflex and looked at videos online where they say you have to swallow the endoscope.

2. Have any of you ever had polyps that were not removed?

3. Other ladies did you notice that your digestion system changed or got worse after having a c-section?

Sorry for such a long post.

Thanks for those who read and leave a reply!







Excuse any grammar and spelling issues please


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Melissagayle said:


> My primary doctor felt a mass on my left side where I was in pain and ordered a ct scan to make sure no blockage, results were good, just full of poop. My blood work was normal also.
> 
> ^^ This could've been written by me! Exactly my experience too. And your story is similar also. I've also had trouble since I was a child. I suspect for me, it's adhesions but they don't show up on CT scan, and only a laparoscopy would show them. Hard to justify surgery for constipation, y'know? But my gyno had a reason to look for something else and broke a few adhesions up and I was normal for years after that. Look up gastroparesis and that may lead you to some ideas. Currently I'm using a TENS to stimulate my vagus nerve, and I'm adding ginger powder and grapefruit skin to my diet. The TENS works like a charm, but I also exercise and use a rebounder (like a small round trampoline about $40 at sporting goods store).
> 
> ...


----------



## kiko khan (Mar 23, 2016)

i had a 12 year nightmare that consumed the life out of me. nothing worked. sometimes even taking high concentration macrogol with a few litres of water didn't had an effect. a couple of years ago i was prescribed the antidepressant argofan which worked instantly from the first day in regulating my bowel movement (even tho it was prescribed for something else and the doctor warned me that it will take a couple of weeks before it has any visible effects). it seemed to me like i was given a magical potion! unfortunately it gave me other side effects and had to try cipralex which did not seem to work that well, and after that went on remeron which i'm taking now. it's been 2 years and i'm at a constant 80% from what it would be normal bowel movement, which is perfect and a blessing for me. the down side is that i tried for 5 times to half the medication and the constipation came back with a vengeance (altho i did not have absolutely any psychological downside). the musculature of the intestines that produce their movement is controlled by serotoninergic nerve cells (most antidepressants work by modulating serotonin)... altho my psychiatrist did not understand how it might work it resumed to say that my constipation was a result of depression (which i'm sure that it wast the other way round) hence treating my state of mind cured my bowel problem. i'm writing these lines because i know how desperate you might be and i hope you might get some relief. i also recommend reading about "micro-biome and bowel movement" and the miracles of fecal transplant (which sound bad but it's cutting edge medicine). and also guided meditations and hypnosis sessions are absolutely necessary in my opinion. some of the best you can now get free on youtube - search for "michael sealey IBS hypnosis", also "thereachapproach meditations".

i also want to tell you how much it helps to find some higher understanding. i myself, bypassed my desperation with reading science articles, novels and the most incredible thing that happened to me from all this torment was discovering "out of your mind - complete lectures by alan watts" it amounts in 15 hours of audio, and you can download them for free here:

https://kat.cr/alan-watts-out-of-your-mind-the-essential-lectures-t6285173.html


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Where does one put the elektrodes of the tens unit to stimulate the vagus nerve?


----------



## threena (Apr 11, 2016)

Melissagayle said:


> Hello all! My name is Melissa I am 31, married with a 41/2 daughter who was delivered via c-section. I have been ashamed for many years due to the fact I don't poop like "normal" people. I guess I have gotten to the age where the weather and bowel movements are good conversations.
> 
> I have suffered from chronic constipation for as long as I can remember. I know when I was a baby my mother would have to help extract feces from me. When I was around 5 or 6 I started taking a spoonful of mineral oil (i still gag thinking about it) daily along with some awful tasting laxative that looked like a piece of chocolate.
> 
> ...


sad to hear.. I am no mother however I have been bloated and is suffering from constipation.. I do not poop 'normally' as what you have described and felt a lot of pain in the lower right abdomen and back pains..I was worried it might be my ovaries..diagnosed with poly cystic right ovary and the pain emerges from there.. I have also been suffering from abdominal pains and have difficulty defecating and bloating is everywhere. I had beed to the OB 3 days ago to check my ovaries and she said,aside from the cysts, there should nothing to be worried..It was just due to hormonal imbalance.. I am still worried about my bloating though, been eating papaya since last week.. and have soft stool..hope this will papaya magic can also work on you.


----------

